# i need rims



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

i bought some new firestones for my 70 today, when we peeled the old ones off we found the inside of the old rims rusted badly. i need new rims, any ideas of where to look?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How badly are they rusted? There is a product out called Ospho that will stop the progression of rust with a single treatment. You can buy it in quarts and it has the consistency of water. HTH


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

they are pretty rusty, ive been pricing around new ones and they are really pricey. i'm thinking of trying to find used or try and salvage the ones i have unless i find a hell of a deal on new ones. i think i'll try grinding the rust off tomorrow and see how they look


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

What size? what bolt hole?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ben70d,
Is that the 12-38 rim,for the farm tractor,or the 7-12 rim,for the lawn tractor ?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

12-38, for my row crop john deere 70 so no bolt holes


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean,about PRICEY ! If I come across some, I'll give you a shout.
I saw some on STEINER'S.com (#whso37),for $275 ea.,but so far that's it.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I checked Steiner too, I found another link from two cylinder club for an outfit selling em per painted for $235 each, I'm scared to ask about shipping.


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

You might try m.e. miller tire in wauseon Ohio, I bought some loops for 150. Ea 12x38 or tucker tire.


----------

